# Sticky  Note from Moderator: This forum is for watches with PRIMARY, MAIN 24 hour hand...rotating once/day



## Dennis Smith

These are "Purist" 24 hour watches. The main hour hand goes around once per day, like the Glycine Airman or the Breitling Cosmonaute. A purist 24 has NO 12 hour hand.

Watches that are referred to as "military dialed" because they have 13-24 printed on the dial with a 12 hour hand are off topic. As are GMT watches with 12 hour main hand and 24 hour secondary hand like the GMT Master. 

Many 24 hour movements are modified GMT movements, so modified GMT movements into "pure 24" is, of course on topic (like the ETA2893). 

THANKS and enjoy!!!


----------



## peagreen

Would it be permitted to start a topic on 24 hour analogue faces for smartwatches?


----------

